# VETASSES Assessment Construction Project Manager 133111



## ahmed0572 (Nov 29, 2016)

Dear Gents,

I have ab BSc in civil engineering. however, I have one year experience as a civil site engineer and 8 years as a planning engineer.

I plan to apply for skill assessment through VETASSES as Construction Project Manager.

Kindly advice about my concerns/questions bellow:

1- I have an appointment with VETASSES advisory services. What shall I prepare for that? how it is usually going (He will ask questions about the experience? shall I ask him about my concerns, clarifications?)

2-VETASSES can validate my degree as I have got some courses in construction management, construction law, planning? 

3-VETASSES will validate all my 9 years of experience or they will include some of with the degree validation?

4-Please advise about the duties I should provide to VETASSES so they will accept my experience? or can I just-just rephrase the duties as per their description?

5- How many payslip shall I provide for each experience? 2-3 are enough?

6-Regarding the organization chart, is it required to be stamped by the employer? or I can just make it myself without stamp?

7-Anyone who get an invitation recently please share your points, sponsor state.

Yours help will be very appreciated.

Happy new year for everyone, Best hopes of happiness and success during 2017.

Best Regards,

Ahmed.


----------



## mohfareh (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi Ahmed, 

Please find my replies under each question.



ahmed0572 said:


> Dear Gents,
> 
> I have ab BSc in civil engineering. however, I have one year experience as a civil site engineer and 8 years as a planning engineer.
> 
> ...


----------



## ahmed0572 (Nov 29, 2016)

*Thanks*



mohfareh said:


> Hi Ahmed,
> 
> Please find my replies under each question.


Thank you very much mohfareh, very appreciated.


----------



## angelofiedler (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi mohfareh,

My name's Angelo and I'm from Brazil.
I have seen that you have submitted your EOI as 133111 last September and got an invitation 5 days later.
I submitted my EOI (55 + 5 points) subclass 190, 133111 - Construction Project Manager, last August for Queensland but I didn't get any reply so far. This EOI was actually submitted by a migration company hired by me and they had told me that I could submit only one EOI at a time.
Last week I decided to submit one EOI for each state in order to increase my chances.
Do you have any clue to help me increase my chances?

Best regards


----------



## angelofiedler (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Ahmed,
I also have a Bsc in civil engineering and I was told that it would be better to submit an EOI as Construction Project Manager instead of civil engineer.
VETASSESS will require some documents:

- Competency Demonstration Report (CDR): It consists in several documents in which you have to demonstrate your experience as project manager. I decided to hire an company to develop these documents, based on my experience, in order to prevent mistakes (www engineersbase com).
- Several payslips from the period of employment;
- Statement of service and organizational charts that must be provided by your employers.
Documents submitted on March 8th, 2016;
Additional documents requested on May 26th, 2016;
Additional documents submitted on June 10, 2016;
Positive outcome on July 19th, 2016.


----------



## ahmed0572 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Angelo,
Thank you for the information.
but I thought only EA require a CDR!

Can you please let me know which documents did you provide them on March and what they request later?

Why they took two months just to required additional documents?!!

Actually, I'm not a project manager. Do you think I have to be a project manager to be assessed as Construction Project Manager?

Thanks and regards.

Ahmed


----------



## angelofiedler (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Ahmed,
I provided a lot of payslips and the CDR.
They required more payslips, the organizational chart and statement of service by my previous employers.
Although I have plenty experience as project manager, I have always been formally hired as civil engineer (it's the Brazilian standard). I asked my previous employers to declare my duties as similar to the ones of a construction project manager. You don't need to be formally a construction project manager.
The site engineersbase.com has an option of contract in which they will develop for you a CDR as project manager.


----------



## mohfareh (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi Angelo, 

I think there no much demand for this position in Queensland. Perhaps, NSW has faster invites for it. You should mention the name of the state in your application and don't leave it to "ANY". 

All the best in your application and I wish you get your invite and visa soon.



angelofiedler said:


> Hi mohfareh,
> 
> My name's Angelo and I'm from Brazil.
> I have seen that you have submitted your EOI as 133111 last September and got an invitation 5 days later.
> ...


----------



## Hdar (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi mate
Just need some info from
U that i've got masters degree in project manager and got 1.5 year paid experience as assistant project manager . Could i be postively assesed by Vetassess . What u reckon? 
Thatnks. N waiting for ur reply.


----------



## Hdar (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi mate
Just need some info from
U that i've got masters degree in project manager and got 1.5 year paid experience as assistant project manager . Could k be postively assesed by Vetassess . What u reckon? 
Thatnks. N waiting for ur rey.


----------



## Saurabh_K (May 5, 2017)

Hi, Can someone please help in resolving a query...
Just wannu know if civil engineering is must for applying under 'Project builder' or 'Construction Project Manager' category?
I am a mechanical engineer, having total 8 years of experience which includes 3.5 years of experience as project management head. Under which category should I apply? Pls suggest.

Saurabh


----------



## angelofiedler (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi, I'm not sure about project builder, but you can certainly be recognized as construction project manager. You need the reference letters and your tasks must be related to CPM - 133111. 
It doesn't matter whether you are a mechanical engineer since that in a construction site many tasks related to steel structure, for instance, are in charge of mechanical engineers.
I'm a civil engineer and I had my experience recognized by vetassess as CPM.
Good luck!


----------



## Saurabh_K (May 5, 2017)

Hi Angelofiedler,
Thanks for the revert.
Just one query - whether construction project manager would be more suitable or engineering manager as I feel that my skill set matches with both to some extent.
Under which category there are more chances to get the positive response?
My total 8 years of experience includes 3.5 years of exp. as project management head & rest as project planning & control engineer.

Saurabh


----------



## angelofiedler (Nov 13, 2015)

I believe your chances will be quite the same.
Take a look at anzscosearch.com and check both occupations (select unit group - information)
For the 2016/2017 year the ceiling for 133111 was 5289 and 110 people were invited.
The ceiling for 133211 was 1407 and 34 were invited.
Also take a look at immitracker.com . You can filter for both occupations and check each one.

Good luck!


----------



## mhiaka (May 11, 2017)

angelofiedler said:


> Hi, I'm not sure about project builder, but you can certainly be recognized as construction project manager. You need the reference letters and your tasks must be related to CPM - 133111.
> It doesn't matter whether you are a mechanical engineer since that in a construction site many tasks related to steel structure, for instance, are in charge of mechanical engineers.
> I'm a civil engineer and I had my experience
> recognized by vetassess as CPM.
> Good luck!



Hi Angelo, for construction project manager,, its important to submit a work experience job title as a CPM?.My task/reference letter is 100% same/in line for both project builder and CPM.. ive got negative assessment(project builder) due to my degree is not highly relevant field(BS Architecture)..Im thinking to apply for reassessment as CPM..thanks


----------



## ahmed0572 (Nov 29, 2016)

Guys,

I got a positive outcome from VETASSESS. But they give me only 5.2 years of experience + 01 years used to assess the qualification. So they didn't assess 3 years of my experience. However, the tasks were very close to ANZCO list. so are there any chances if I'll ask a reassessment? and what I have to change?

VETASSESS explination is below

Thank you for your email.

Regarding your enquiry, please refer to the explanation bellow:

According to ANZSCO Construction Project Manager Plans, organises, directs, controls and coordinates construction of civil engineering and building projects, and the physical and human resources involved in the construction process.

A Construction Manager should be managing projects through all of its stages, i.e. from inception & feasibility to project definition, to concept development, design development, documentation/tender, procurement, construction, post-build to the final completion of all accounts.

Based on the documentations provide for employment no 1 to 4 you listed below, there was no strong evidence that you were in-charge of the overall project management and managing projects through all of its stages . Your tasks appeared to focus on the civil engineering construction site planning and management.

For employment no 5, This employment period is used to calculate the qualifying period to determine the date deemed skilled.

Date Deemed Skilled refers to the date that an applicant is considered skilled in their nominated occupation and therefore eligible for claiming employment points from that date and not earlier.

Only overall positive cases would have a date deemed skilled.

In addition to meeting the skills assessment requirements for a nominated occupation, the number of years of highly relevant / closely related employment required to achieve the skills assessment requirements (whether one, two, three, four or six years) will generally be deducted within the last ten years in order to determine the Date Deemed Skilled.

The Date Deemed Skilled is based on highly relevant / closely related employment within the last ten years as it follows the requirement for the recency of employment to be up to and within the last ten years in line with DIBP’s guidelines for Points Test Advice. Please note that in all cases, the Date Deemed Skilled will always be at least one year from the date of application lodged and within the last ten years.

I hope the information helps to clarify further.

Kind Regards,[/COLOR]


----------



## donjack (Nov 3, 2016)

please can anyone provide me with a sample of organisational chart


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

angelofiedler said:


> Hi, I'm not sure about project builder, but you can certainly be recognized as construction project manager. You need the reference letters and your tasks must be related to CPM - 133111.
> It doesn't matter whether you are a mechanical engineer since that in a construction site many tasks related to steel structure, for instance, are in charge of mechanical engineers.
> I'm a civil engineer and I had my experience recognized by vetassess as CPM.
> Good luck!


Hi, may I ask you regarding your employment letter you submitted to vetassess, I received a negative assessment result, they mentioned my employment is not highly relevant although I studied the tasks mentioned in ANZSCO code carefully & tried my best to implement these tasks in my duty letter, can you help me regarding this issue like guiding me how to rewrite my duty letter to show how relevant my job is ?!

I applied as Project Builder


----------



## Hans Tran (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello, everyone. This is my case:
2005: finished and got bachelor of engineering (major: civil and industrial structures)
2006: started working to now
2008-2011: studied master of engineering (the same major with my bachelor). I was still working full-time in this period time.
2008-present: worked as construction manager for many projects.
If VET assesses my experience for 133111 when they calculate my experience for this occupation? from 2008 when I was in the role of CPM or from 2011 when I finished my master degree?
can they reduce my years of experience for the master studying?
anyone who went through this case, please help me.
Thank you


----------



## ahmed0572 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Hans Tran,

I recommend to you do not submit your master degree for assessment because you will not get any additional points from it but you will have fewer experience years as they will count starting from your Master graduation year. Therefore, you should assess your bachelor degree and all your experience, your master degree add it as additional degree if you can prove that it was a part-time study. Provide them all experience documents (Reference letters, Organization charts, Pay-Slips..) so you will get all the experience positively assessed. 
Goold luck,


----------



## Hans Tran (Jul 12, 2017)

ahmed0572 said:


> Hi Hans Tran,
> 
> I recommend to you do not submit your master degree for assessment because you will not get any additional points from it but you will have fewer experience years as they will count starting from your Master graduation year. Therefore, you should assess your bachelor degree and all your experience, your master degree add it as additional degree if you can prove that it was a part-time study. Provide them all experience documents (Reference letters, Organization charts, Pay-Slips..) so you will get all the experience positively assessed.
> Goold luck,


Thank you Ahmaed0572 for your advice. My master program was fulltime but the classes were on weekends or after office hours and I was still working fulltime when attending the classes. I have some experience documents to prove that. Should I explain to them when submitting or waiting for a chance to explain them?


----------



## ahmed0572 (Nov 29, 2016)

If you can provide documents which will prove that you can submit it, otherwise avoid it as you will not get points.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hans Tran said:


> Hello, everyone. This is my case:
> 2005: finished and got bachelor of engineering (major: civil and industrial structures)
> 2006: started working to now
> 2008-2011: studied master of engineering (the same major with my bachelor). I was still working full-time in this period time.
> ...


They will consider your experience from the date you started undertaking tasks relevant to 133111. _Irrespective_ of your Master's degree.

VETASSESS calculates qualifications and employments separately. 

1. They will assess your degrees- You can submit documents for both Bachelor's and Master's. You will be awarded 15 points in either case.

2. They will assess your employments. You need 1-year post-qualification employment relevant to 133111 in the last 5 years; Sep 2012 onwards. 

3. For points claim- they will give you a Points Test Advice for your employment claims- This will include all the relevant employment years in the last 10 years. This _will_ include the years before and during the Master's coursework. They will deduct the first year from your relevant employment. 2008-09. And give you a Date Deemed Skilled- 2009 onwards.

My suggestions- 

1. Include your Master's degree, as you will have to include it in your future EOI, Visa application, forms 80 and 1221 anyway. It will _not_ impact on your experience points claim in any way.

2. Check your eligibility first on the VETASSESS website before proceeding. Also, read the additional clause for your occupation here- https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portal...ASSESS-General-Occupation-List.pdf?v=20170704


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

ahmed0572 said:


> Hi Hans Tran,
> 
> I recommend to you do not submit your master degree for assessment because you will not get any additional points from it but you will have fewer experience years as they will count starting from your Master graduation year. Therefore, you should assess your bachelor degree and all your experience, your master degree add it as additional degree if you can prove that it was a part-time study. Provide them all experience documents (Reference letters, Organization charts, Pay-Slips..) so you will get all the experience positively assessed.
> Goold luck,


Not entirely true; post-qualification employment is a criteria for eligibility requirement only. He can claim experience points for the years he studied Master's degree as long as:

1. The experience is considered relevant.
2. His Bachelor's degree is positively assessed. 

Below is my case;

1. Bachelor- 2006
2. Master- 2008
3. PhD- 2014

Experience:
2008-present. Worked full-time while doing PhD.

I was awarded 20 points for PhD, _and_ experience points from 2009 (after the 1-year deduction).


----------



## Hans Tran (Jul 12, 2017)

ahmed0572 said:


> If you can provide documents which will prove that you can submit it, otherwise avoid it as you will not get points.


Thank you Ahmed0572. I think it's not fair if they deduct the experience years for studying master. Highly appreciate your advice. Best luck to you


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi All,

Would like to share my experience on how it went with Vetassess, 

1) Payment made with priority assessment request on 22nd August 2018
2) Sent a note that I had a small mistake they corrected on 24th August 2018 (yes, the system was actually locked, so put your ref number, and send it thru)
3) Acceptance notice for priority processing on 27th August 2018
4) Checked my emails and have positive assessment on 29th August 2018

So fairly quick, I like it,

Bon chance to everybody


----------



## Ahmed94 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hy I have done BENG civil engineering from UK. I have 15 months work experience as project engineer in bangladesh. Can I apply for CPM assessment. Can someone help me with paperowrk and how to make CV and write reference letter so that it easily matches with CPM. I need hellp badly. Please help


----------



## chantha (Oct 1, 2021)

ahmed0572 said:


> Hi Hans Tran,
> 
> I recommend to you do not submit your master degree for assessment because you will not get any additional points from it but you will have fewer experience years as they will count starting from your Master graduation year. Therefore, you should assess your bachelor degree and all your experience, your master degree add it as additional degree if you can prove that it was a part-time study. Provide them all experience documents (Reference letters, Organization charts, Pay-Slips..) so you will get all the experience positively assessed.
> Goold luck,


I have aquestion, is it ok if we replace payslip by bank statement?


----------



## frank1000 (May 22, 2017)

this thread looks bit old. but anyways anyone has any information if vetassess does a skill assessment based on relevant australian work experience only (bachelors and masters in some other fields).
Any idea?


----------

